# Nucanoe test ride



## riprau (Dec 20, 2019)

I have tested a few fishing kayaks but can't locate a Michigan dealer for a Nucanoe demo. I am 66 y.o. and stand up stability is a top priority for me. I stand constantly as I bass fish. I understand they are fairly stable but it is an individual comfort level. Anybody out there own a Frontier 12 and willing to let me try it out this spring? I'm retired so a long drive is doable. Thanks for considering and God bless.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

If you get a chance try out the feel free lure kayak, I bought one last summer and is the most stable kayak I've ever stood on. The gravity seat is also very comfortable as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riprau (Dec 20, 2019)

mjh4 said:


> If you get a chance try out the feel free lure kayak, I bought one last summer and is the most stable kayak I've ever stood on. The gravity seat is also very comfortable as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks for responding. I considered them but I like the propulsion options Nucanoe offers. I made the decision to order an Unlimited, the newest model from Nucanoe. I'm bow mounting a Motorguide GPS xi3. I will eventually order the pedal drive they offer. Hopefully, this unit will serve me well.


----------

